# Breville Dual Boiler



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure if you guys have seen the dual boiler machine from Breville. I liked the look of this machine and emailed Breville UK About it only to be told breville and breville UK are 2 separate companies









However Breville have started selling products in the UK under the trade name Sage (by Heston Blumenthal) and fingers crossed the Breville... sorry, Sage dual boiler machine should be available in the uk around October time!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They have had good reviews from seattle coffee gear as a great entry point dual boiler , I just don't like the look of them style wise .be interesting to see where sage pitch the price wise though , as there are gaps to be filled .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think boots mean "had good reviews" if you didnt get that









They look like a good machine, I did a little research on it before and its main downside (on the first, and I think currently the only model) is that you cant descale it yourself, it has to be sent back to Breville, and I dont think thats possible in the UK. You would be limited to using bottled water with very low scale content.

The built in and customisable PID system is a huge plus, allowing you to set up your perfect shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I think boots mean "had good reviews" if you didnt get that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed it now , bloody predictive ipad nonsense . Thanks


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Check with some of the high-end UK/London retailers as they often get products earlier. Saw the Saga Breville in Selfridges, Harrods & John Lewis last week although not sure it was the dual boiler. Moulded silver plastic body in the 'T' classic Breville shape. Seemed expensive and the Heston B label will certainly add to the cost. In the past, Breville have not been represented in the UK which create all kinds of issues if something goes wrong, so it will be interesting to see how things develop under the Saga badge.


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

The machine has had great reviews in the states, but yes I have heard you have to send it back to be descaled every couple of years.


----------



## hooperjaws (Aug 15, 2013)

Funny I should find exactly the thread I was looking for!

Brand new on this forum - Hi everyone! I am looking to buy (at some point over the next year) a coffee machine for a small mobile (think out of a gazebo) catering business. The wife and I had a burger trailer a few years ago - part time in a layby. Was a bit of a laugh. Not being able to afford (or have the skills to operate) an espresso machine then, we served up filter coffee.

Ive been in Australia (Brisbane to be exact) for a couple of weeks, visiting family. First time in Australia, and wow the food is decent - everywhere from pokey fast food places to lovely bistros seems to take care and pride in what they serve. And wow is the coffee good. Loads of coffee snobs here (my family included it seems). Well im getting onto it and so ive been googling espresso machines because when I start up my small side-business I want lovely coffee. Im also going to do a Barrista "evening" course while I'm here.

So anyway, the brevilles are made here, and get good reviews. So thinking I might get one later in the year I then looked on John Lewis, etc, to find the UK price and it seems we cant get at it.

Maybe I need to stump up the cash and bring it back with me (or post it home) while I can?

Anyone want me to post them one of these? I'm here for two more weeks only..

..onto my other question - what half-decent espresso machine would you recommend for a small business (if I dont get this breville dual boiler?) and are there any models to keep well clear of that I should know about?

Cheers in advance.

By the way, theres a good youtube vid comparing this particular brevilla macghine to an "oscar" machine:


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

hooperjaws said:


> Funny I should find exactly the thread I was looking for!
> 
> Brand new on this forum - Hi everyone! I am looking to buy (at some point over the next year) a coffee machine for a small mobile (think out of a gazebo) catering business. The wife and I had a burger trailer a few years ago - part time in a layby. Was a bit of a laugh. Not being able to afford (or have the skills to operate) an espresso machine then, we served up filter coffee.
> 
> ...


The Brevil would not be suitable for commercial use as far as I can tell.

In face, it might be a pretty bad idea to use it as a commercial machine.

I think even the Oscar isn't so suitable as a commercial machine..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would suggest if you are going to use it for more than home use , then not having parts or spares , or being able to de scale it ( does it need to be sent back to Breville in the USA ? ) would be a reason to perhaps steer clear of the machine .

And as kyle points out its really a domestic machine !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The newer version (which I dont know if it is out yet) has a flushing for descaling, so if you are buying new you may not have the descaling problem.

However for a small business it would make much more sense to buy a second hand commercial machine and have it professionally descaled (as you never know with something second hand). The Breville is made for home use, this means that any stress-testing done by the manufacturer is with this in mind, and being a rare machine spare parts will be costly.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there anything they have not thought of for that breville!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> Is there anything they have not thought of for that breville!


More manufacturers should be doing it if you ask me. You dont want to make a machine thats just a jack of all trades. But things like PID control should be standard on high end machines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The thing with the breville is that at its price point ( in the USA ) , its isnt a high end machine, but it has the features of one . What high end dual boilers (£1500 ) don't have pid control ? What machine at the equivalent of £600-700 is the uk has a dual boiler and the features ? It's a real gap from the price of say a new silvia ,to the feature of a HX ( cherub , Oscar etc ) . Then your up to around £1100? for the next step up

The pay of is that's its not shiny , and therefore not to everyone's taste ( I just don't like the look of it. ) .


----------



## hooperjaws (Aug 15, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> The newer version (which I dont know if it is out yet) has a flushing for descaling, so if you are buying new you may not have the descaling problem.
> 
> However for a small business it would make much more sense to buy a second hand commercial machine and have it professionally descaled (as you never know with something second hand). The Breville is made for home use, this means that any stress-testing done by the manufacturer is with this in mind, and being a rare machine spare parts will be costly.


Some good points, and looking on fleabay it looks like a refurb commercial machine can be bought for around £600 however wouldn't one of these machines be overkill in terms of power requirements and size and weight? I need to be able to physically lift it and set it up on a table at the back of a gazebo without giving myself a hernia or it going through the table. So I was looking for something that would make great coffee consistently, that isn't too massive..


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you are going to make coffee to sell then you need a machine which can make the best possible coffee reliably in large volumes.

You owe it to the customer.

A domestic machine such as the breville can't reliably produce a high volume of consistent shots and was not designed to.

A lot of bars who have a lower volume than a traditional coffee shops using Franccino HX machines.

I believe something like a Gaggia T1 is also a reasonable size.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I think its an amazing machine with many great points. I love the water resevoir - you can fill it from the front of the machine, you can see how much water is in it, and it filters the water as it enters the machine. Quickmill, Izzo, Rocket, Londinium etc have alot to learn.

There is alot to go wrong wrong on a machine like this, but you could say the same for a modern car. Traditional E61 espresso machines are alot like cars from the 1970's, with poorly placed electronic components, really awful wiring looms made with horrible poor quality none heat proof wire and cheap spade connections which fall apart.

However in 5 years time will breville still be able to supply parts?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just as an example, something like this machine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAnna-1-Group-Hand-fill-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-by-Iberital-/231031088528?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item35ca86a590

you can pick up for incredibly cheap, this will probably sell for little over its starting price of £500 if it sells at all, and its made with a commercial environment in mind.

searching for "*manufacturer name* 1 group" if you put in a manufacturer that does commercial machines, like the above example of iberital it will usually throw up some good results.

There are obviously lots of variations to this search, a lot of people will neglect to include details like "1-group" but you dont need to buy a huge multi-group machine to get a good solid workhouse of a machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

poking around ebay, here is another good example, it will probably go in the 7-800 range as its a great machine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LA-SPAZIALE-VIVALDI-S1-ESPRESSO-MACHINE-/300948662808?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4611f02a18


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Just as an example, something like this machine
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAnna-1-Group-Hand-fill-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-by-Iberital-/231031088528?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item35ca86a590
> 
> ...


He's right.

You should just get a commercial 1-group.


----------



## hooperjaws (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow what an awesome first impression of this forum you chaps are giving! In all the various forums I have joined over the years I have not had such a clear, quick and knowledgeable set of answers and comments to a question. This wasn't even my thread (apologies for kidnapping it to the OP). I am also defo getting the coffee bug. I think I will be trying to smuggle some of these home-roast coffees home with me.


----------



## CoffeeTech (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys,just so you know spares and aftercare will now be available for the sage dual boiler from a UK coffee company Coffee Classics Ltd,so no need to send machines abroad.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi CoffeeTech and Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Advertising packages are available. Please click here to explore further


----------



## GB2014 (Feb 26, 2014)

hooperjaws said:


> Funny I should find exactly the thread I was looking for!
> 
> Brand new on this forum - Hi everyone! I am looking to buy (at some point over the next year) a coffee machine for a small mobile (think out of a gazebo) catering business. The wife and I had a burger trailer a few years ago - part time in a layby. Was a bit of a laugh. Not being able to afford (or have the skills to operate) an espresso machine then, we served up filter coffee.
> 
> ...


You can get these at John Lewis now. Personally I have the Breville Dual Boiler with seperate Breville grinding machine and both are fantastic. Very consistent results with coffee extraction and texturing of milk.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's always a good move to check the dates of the posts you reply to, The Sage DB has been debated back and forth almost endlessly over the last 6 months by this forum, a few of us have had machines to review and 2 of us subsequently bought the review machine and grinder but sold the grinder on more or less straight away. The machine itself is great, but the Smart Grinder is nowhere near good enough to make the best of the machine, the difference in results between the Smart Grinder and my Brasilia RR55 grinder was huge with the Brasilia winning by a country mile.


----------

